# Criatura



## pertinente (26 Jun 2015 às 21:58)

Sei que isto não tem muito a ver com climatologia mas de alguma foram esta criatura foi trazida pelas correntes até a costa de Mira.
Alguém sabe dizer o que é? Será um cetáceo?


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jun 2015 às 22:09)

pelos dentes é um delfinídeo, golfinhos e amigos como as orcas , não é cachalote pois a cabeça é diferente e os cachalotes não têm dentes na parte de cima as baleias nem dentes têm.
Voltemos ao grupo dos golfinho que esses têm dentes, não parece ser uma orca pois estas são malhadas e a cabeça também não bate certo com mais fotos ajudava


----------



## pertinente (26 Jun 2015 às 22:34)

Tinha à volta de metro e meio, excluí logo ser um golfinho mas deve ser da família, mas nunca vi em programas coisa parecida...


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jun 2015 às 22:44)

o tamanho não conta pois pode ser um juvenil, o facto de estar em avançado estado de decomposição também não ajuda, não parece ser o tão famoso roaz pois este parece possuir uma boca mais larga nestas condições só a necropsia pode dizer,


----------



## pertinente (27 Jun 2015 às 03:47)

Já estive a pesquisar por cetáceos e não encontro nada com estas caracteristicas, as mandibulas são demasiado direitas e triangulares para ser um golfinho ou uma baleia, a dentição é igual à dos golfinhos mas as mandibulas nada tem a ver.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 04:54)

Parece uma cria, já com o corpo mirrado e deformado e as cores da pele estão naturalmente alteradas. Mas não é de orca, pelo número de dentes: conto pelo menos 20 em cada lado de cada mandíbula, as orcas têm entre 10 e 14.
Parece ser de uma espécie de golfinho, pela dentição, a contagem corresponde, está entre 18 e 26, característico dos golfinhos, bem como a forma cónica dos dentes.
Tal como qualquer corpo já em decomposição terá perdido volume em várias partes, por isso a forma pode parecer não corresponder ao aspecto normal da espécie, em particular o focinho.


----------



## pertinente (27 Jun 2015 às 21:48)

a barbatana superior também é muito estranha, apesar de (talvez) estar incompleta. 
Falta-lhe o rabo, deve ter ficado preso nas redes e os pescadores devem-no ter cortado, prática infelizmente comum. Podem ver na foto que tirei de um golfinho que deu à costa no inverno, na zona de mira, há um ano talvez.
Isto entristece-me profundamente... preferia perder uma rede com uma tonelada de peixe a matar um animal destes. Bastava cortar a rede e o animal era salvo...


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 22:38)

pertinente disse:


> Falta-lhe o rabo, deve ter ficado preso nas redes e os pescadores devem-no ter cortado, prática infelizmente comum. Podem ver na foto que tirei de um golfinho que deu à costa no inverno, na zona de mira, há um ano talvez.
> Isto entristece-me profundamente... preferia perder uma rede com uma tonelada de peixe a matar um animal destes. Bastava cortar a rede e o animal era salvo...



 partilho.

Do ponto de vista estrito da realização das fotos são adequadas a uma identificação da espécie, dimensão e idade, e local. A ideia de incluir a sombra é eficaz para avaliar a dimensão e também se percebe pelas pegadas de gaivota. Até parecia saudável.


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2015 às 00:55)

Será uma toninha-comum? Tal como já foi dito, a identificação de animais nestas condições, não é nada fácil.

Obrigado pela partilha.


PS: Penso que devias contatar as autoridades.


----------



## pertinente (28 Jun 2015 às 04:26)

Realmente uma Phocoena é o mais aproximado a isto, mas a boca é mais pequena comparado a este exemplar, de resto o corpo e posição das barbatanas coincide.
E não acredito que na data das fotos o estado de decomposição fosse muito avançado, estava queimado do sol e desventrado pelas gaivotas. Possivelmente estava ali há um par de dias quando tirei as fotos, não acredito que fosse mais...

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/resources-rx/images/1049/phocoena-phocoena-01_68770_1.jpg


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 04:39)

belem disse:


> Será uma toninha-comum? Tal como já foi dito, a identificação de animais nestas condições, não é nada fácil.



Depende da dentição, é possível, está mais de acordo com o formato do focinho.


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Jun 2015 às 13:19)

Com metro e meio, a ser um adulto, provavelmente será um Boto (Phocoena Phocoena), um adulto tem cerca de 1.6m, e é uma mistura de golfinho com orca, muito mais pequena, também tem cores similares ás orcas, peito branco com topo preto.

A ser um juvenil, um Grampo (Grampus Griseus) um adulto tem cerca de 3m, ou então uma baleia-bico-de-garrafa (Hyperoodon ampullatus) um adulto tem cerca de 8m. Ambos são acinzentados.

Estou a guiar-me por um guia que veio á uns anos com a NG, sobre espécies comuns nos Açores, com as correntes é bem possível que tivessem sido arrastados até á costa. Mas lembrem-se, não sou biólogo e nem sequer costumos ir á costa.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 17:22)

Albifriorento disse:


> Com metro e meio, a ser um adulto, provavelmente será um Boto (Phocoena Phocoena), um adulto tem cerca de 1.6m, e é uma mistura de golfinho com orca, muito mais pequena, também tem cores similares ás orcas, peito branco com topo preto.



É isso mesmo, já não tenho dúvidas, vejam este artigo e a foto que o acompanha:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harbour_porpoise

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harbour_porpoise#/media/File:Verwesender_Schweinswal_1.JPG


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2015 às 17:49)

Boto (também conhecido por toninha comum) acaba por ser o melhor candidato, sem dúvida.


----------



## pertinente (1 Jul 2015 às 02:38)

Vendo o esqueleto da imagem e comparando a dentição/mandibula não me parece que haja um match...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Jul 2015 às 03:32)

pertinente disse:


> Vendo o esqueleto da imagem e comparando a dentição/mandibula não me parece que haja um match...


Também não me parece


----------



## 1337 (1 Jul 2015 às 11:44)

Um pouco off topic, mas coisas estranhas andam a dar á costa..

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mundo/413727/a-criatura-marinha-que-esta-a-intrigar-toda-a-russia


----------



## pertinente (1 Jul 2015 às 12:29)

Já n é o primeiro caso, mas cheira-me que sejam mutações genéticas de alguma forma..


----------

